# proxy setup and gpo configure for 150+ pcs



## 123spot4wealth (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi
I want to setup a proxy server and also to create a group policy on proxy that will take effect on two ou's of staff and executives (150 plus pcs) on the executives ou I want the gpo to be only be effective when dey re in the office and non effective when they are outside the office and which to use their own personal internet modem.
Please how can I accomplish this, kindly point me to materials that can teach in great details steps to follow
Regards Anthony


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

Does this help?
Proxy Server Setting in Group Policy - Tech Support Guy Forums

Also Configuring proxy settings using Group Policy Management


Dave


----------

